# Super Silent Diesel Generator Help



## mary melrose (Jun 4, 2018)

I am in the process of buying a generator for a crepe and waffle stall. My crepe machines are run on gas. My waffle machine is electric 2200 watts. I`m unsure what generator to buy. Most events that I have been applying to have asked that all generators be a super quiet diesel with a dpa 62 or less. 

I`m finding it difficult to find a super silent diesel generator. Has anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## damienhotel (Aug 14, 2018)

Get in touch with these guys here Advance Diesel. They do super quiet generators as i bought a larger one for my home (larger than the one you'll need for your waffle machine!). I'm pretty sure they deliver globally too and i couldn't find any better prices here in the UK. I guess it depends if you're looking for a diesel generator though over a gas one.


----------

